# Reception of the Bible in the Ethiopian Language?



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2019)

I know that there are several dialectics of Ethiopian. What is a good resource that introduces the reader to textual criticism as it relates to the post-Christian Ethiopian language?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2019)

A very esoteric question. Here are some links:

Ethiopia and the Bible: https://books.google.com.my/books?id=Y0YDve-kiK0C&pg=PA62&lpg=PA62&dq=bible+translation+ethiopia&source=bl&ots=Qcyd5A4Nmx&sig=mehNzQZSLNA2Jt3ZHhkHa7mV0GU&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiNndTYpPDfAhVDuo8KHWEAAq0Q6AEwDnoECAAQAQ#v=onepage&q=bible translation ethiopia&f=false

*ETHIOPIAN BIBLE IS OLDEST AND MOST COMPLETE ON EARTH: http://orthochristian.com/94812.html*

The Bible was translated into ancient Ge-ez since the 4th Century. It wasn't until much later an Amharic translation happened: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ge'ez

and here:

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/026009350005100302?journalCode=tbtd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 15, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I know that there are several dialectics of Ethiopian. What is a good resource that introduces the reader to textual criticism as it relates to the post-Christian Ethiopian language?


Do you mean modern Amharic?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2019)

ZackF said:


> Do you mean modern Amharic?



Close. I was reading the intro to my Nestle Aland USB Greek text, and it had a brief selection on Ethiopian texts. So would that language have been Amharic (probably not) or Ge'ez?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 15, 2019)

The ancient texts are Ge'ez.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timotheos (Jan 15, 2019)

Are you referring to Ethiopic in general or a particular dialect?

Here is a free grammar: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...dillmann.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2656_08cSIcdusnO4Uz93G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2019)

Timotheos said:


> Are you referring to Ethiopic in general or a particular dialect?
> 
> Here is a free grammar: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjKr66PhfHfAhUEh-AKHZ0jA9cQFjAAegQICRAC&url=https://zethio.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/ethiopic-grammar-by-august-dillmann.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2656_08cSIcdusnO4Uz93G



I think a particular dialectic.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jan 16, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> I think a particular dialectic.



Are you sure you don't mean _dialect_?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 16, 2019)

Jacob,

In your op what did you mean by "post-Christian Ethiopian language?" There is not one, I know of Wycliffe Translators working on a vareity of languages there. The Bible was first printed in Ge'ez and a copy of the Ge'ez bible is the OLDEST printed bible in existence. Then much later Amharic was translated. Now, a number of smaller language groups are getting translations.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 16, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> Are you sure you don't mean _dialect_?



I see what I did now. That's what happens when you read too much philosophy LOL


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 16, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Jacob,
> 
> In your op what did you mean by "post-Christian Ethiopian language?" There is not one, I know of Wycliffe Translators working on a vareity of languages there. The Bible was first printed in Ge'ez and a copy of the Ge'ez bible is the OLDEST printed bible in existence. Then much later Amharic was translated. Now, a number of smaller language groups are getting translations.



I meant post-early church era. Bad choice of words.


----------

